# The Beaux Arts Trio



## Kieran

Are the Beaux Arts Trio the default setting for piano trios? 

I have Mozart's piano trios on Naxos, performed by the Kungsbacka Trio, which is fine, but I get a sense that the cello is hard to make out in the mix. I'm looking around for a good set of these trios - and Schubert's - and the Beaux Arts Trio's name gets mentioned a lot. I have Beethoven's performed by Akhenazy, Perlman and Harrell, but I haven't seen that they performed Mozart's or Schubert.

What do the members here recommend?

Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## moody

Kieran said:


> Are the Beaux Arts Trio the default setting for piano trios?
> 
> I have Mozart's piano trios on Naxos, performed by the Kungsbacka Trio, which is fine, but I get a sense that the cello is hard to make out in the mix. I'm looking around for a good set of these trios - and Schubert's - and the Beaux Arts Trio's name gets mentioned a lot. I have Beethoven's performed by Akhenazy, Perlman and Harrell, but I haven't seen that they performed Mozart's or Schubert.
> 
> What do the members here recommend?
> 
> Cheers! :tiphat:


The Beaux Arts have been on top for fifty years but are now disbanded.


----------



## Kieran

Thanks Moody, I just read about them. Different line-ups too, apart from the founder member...


----------



## joen_cph

I like them & own a a good deal, but it is usually possible to find other performances that can be just as interesting, and by comparison they can even be somewhat restrained in their style. I like their Mozart too - their late digital I find better than their early analogue, as exemplified in K502, which to me then seems livelier. But I recently found K502 with Previn & Mutter, which has even more vivacité, for instance 



 (where the sound could probably have been better).


----------



## Kieran

Thanks Joen!


----------



## ptr

I think that BAT is the norm in much of the classic piano trio repertoire. I think that their Philips recordings of Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Mendelssohn. Smetana, Dvorak etc. are very fine! (But it has been a bit to long since I heard their Mozart to have a really clear picture of the distance of the cello!)

As for recommendation, I most often return to the Florestan Trio's Hyperion discs, they're faultless (My "go to" for most piano trio repertoire)! But I can't really say if they meet Your cello criteria...  

/ptr


----------



## Kieran

Hey ptr!

The cello is fine but sounds like it's buried a bit in the mix, you know? Sometimes it sounds like I'm listening to a piano and violin sonata, except now and again the cello rises from the depths to be heard...


----------



## ptr

Kieran said:


> The cello is fine but sounds like it's buried a bit in the mix, you know? Sometimes it sounds like I'm listening to a piano and violin sonata, except now and again the cello rises from the depths to be heard...


I don't have the score's so I can't really say how equal the three parts "should" be, I will have to look them up on IMSLP. Is this consistent through all of the trios with the Kungsbacka Trio? Haven't herd their WAM recordings, but I have heard them live a few times and they where quite evenly voiced in concert!

I'll do a quickie listen on the Florestan tomorrow if You can give me a movement to start with!

/ptr


----------



## Kieran

The ones I'm listening mostly to are K502, K542 and K548, so any movement in there. I know that by K548, the cello had a larger role than just rumbling beneath the work. The Kungsbacka Trio perform very well, but I just wonder if I'm hearing the best recordings of these trios.

Cheers!


----------



## Novelette

I enjoy their performances a great deal! I find their playing to be of consistently high quality.

I have them for Schubert's Piano Trios and for Brahms' Piano Trios and Piano Quartets. Theirs are among the finest performances of those works, in my opinion.

As for Haydn's wonderful piano trios, I rather prefer the Haydn Trio Eisenstadt. As for Mozart's Piano Trios, I have not yet had the privilege of sifting through the recordings. Still, I can say with confidence that their recordings thereof are exquisite.


----------



## KenOC

The BAT was an excellent and reliable ensemble that performed a broad range of works. Whether they were "the best" in any particular instance is always a matter of opinion. For example, I own and have long enjoyed their Haydn Trio set. But if I were buying today, I'd think about the Haydn Trio Eisenstadt download, which seems just as good (from a limited audition) and is a third of the price.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-J-Piano..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367529025&sr=301-1
_* 
Added: I see Novelette just mentioned this! *_


----------



## Guest

I really enjoy the BAT. Among my favorite recordings from them are the Brahms and Rachmaninov trios. However, I don't think they are necessarily the best. For example, I much prefer for the Brahms trios the recording of Suk, Katchen, and Starker. Still, it's
Hard to go wrong with the BAT.


----------



## peeyaj

Amen to the recording of Schubert's trios. They have some of the best recording..


----------



## Novelette

They rock those Schubert trios!


----------



## peeyaj

Novelette said:


> They rock those Schubert trios!


The Schubert trios were the standard repertoire of Beaux Arts Trio. In their farewell concert, they played the two Schubert trios (Op. 99 and Op. 100) as their parting gift.  What a great send off!


----------



## Vaneyes

BAT's Schubert and Haydn are exceptional...none better. One can look elsewhere for the others. 

Kieran, re Mozart, try Barenboim/Zlotnikov/Znaider (EMI, 2005).


----------



## Quartetfore

I did have a chance to hear them twice in concert. The first time a number of years ago, and two seasons ago. They were a great ensemble.


----------



## ptr

Kieran said:


> The ones I'm listening mostly to are K502, K542 and K548, so any movement in there. I know that by K548, the cello had a larger role than just rumbling beneath the work. The Kungsbacka Trio perform very well, but I just wonder if I'm hearing the best recordings of these trios.


Just listened to the K548 with the Florestan Trio and the 1879 B&H score down loaded from IMSLP on the computer, and the first impression is that the cello and piano writing is quite in "parallel" with the piano often shading the cello (especially in the first movement!), this can potentially be the what You hear.

The Florestan's playing is very precise, I think that Richard Lester's cello is very easy to follow in the 548! I'll have to schedule all of the trios for a relisten soon! 

/ptr


----------



## Kieran

So it's a 'glitch' in the composer? I'm not going deaf?  :trp:


----------



## ptr

Kieran said:


> So it's a 'glitch' in the composer? I'm not going deaf?  :trp:


A very conscious "glitch" then! This said, You should have Your hearing checked regularly so You don't cheat yourself of any Mozart! 

/pte


----------



## Kieran

I'm beginning to think that! In light of what you wrote, I listened afresh yesterday in the car and they sounded just fine. You saved me about 20 euros!


----------



## moody

One reason that BAT were so pre-eminent was the glorious pianism of founder member Menahem Pressler .


----------



## Quartetfore

moody said:


> One reason that BAT were so pre-eminent was the glorious pianism of founder member Menahem Pressler .


I understand that he is still recording-a solo recording.


----------



## moody

Quartetfore said:


> I understand that he is still recording-a solo recording.


He's certainly still performing and he's 89 years of age.


----------



## ptr

moody said:


> He's certainly still performing and he's 89 years of age.


A mere whipper-snapper in the beginning of his career then! 

/ptr


----------



## moody

ptr said:


> A mere whipper-snapper in the beginning of his career then!
> 
> /ptr


You're right,he ought to join TC.


----------

